# Piers Morgan



## 3offTheTee (Mar 9, 2021)

Well, he has resigned. Far too opinionated. Totally different on Life Stories where he come over well.
Hilarious yesterday with the lady saying Let me Finish!

Walked off the Good Morning Britain earlier today.

Did himself no favours when he resigned from The Daily Mirror 

Will he be missed or good riddance?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2021)

Who he?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 9, 2021)

I like that in many ways he is a voice of reason against some of the overly political correctness that goes on these days but he doesn't come across as the most pleasant of men.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 9, 2021)

I'll miss him for going through any politico who doesn't answer questions.Was like a Rottwieler at times,most enjoyable seeing them squirming!
Am I correct in thinking that he was the ed at The Sun at the time of Hillsborough when a load of disgraceful,blatant lies were written about the Reds supporters being to blame and had to leave town on the 1st available stage before being lynched?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2021)

Sadly, in my view, he's a survivor...he'll be back in one form or another.
I haven't met him but the impression I get is that he's probably quite decent until you get the wrong side of him.
That's when you need to watch your back...
I do all I can to avoid him and that will continue.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2021)

He is a cockroach so he will unfortunately rise again 

He should have been put behind bars for the phone hacking and the fake abuse photos 

He will find some way to make himself heard again but I hope he follows the likes of Farage into the abyss of irrelevance


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			I'll miss him for going through any politico who doesn't answer questions.Was like a Rottwieler at times,most enjoyable seeing them squirming!
Am I correct in thinking that he was the ed at The Sun at the time of Hillsborough when a load of disgraceful,blatant lies were written about the Reds supporters being to blame and had to leave town on the 1st available stage before being lynched?
		
Click to expand...

That was Kelvin McKenzie- another cockroach 

Morgan was the editor for the mirror during the fake POW abuse pictures and phone hacking


----------



## Beedee (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That was Kelvin McKenzie- another cockroach

Morgan was the editor for the mirror during the fake POW abuse pictures and phone hacking
		
Click to expand...

Ah,okay, thanks for the info.........McKenzie should have been -well don't suppose i can say with any seriousness as I'll get into trouble!
Grade one anus


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2021)

Good riddance, complete and utter scum bag.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2021)

An odious man who should never of been given another platform to spout his vile ramblings. For me, he was typified everything that was wrong with the British media.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 9, 2021)

He’s up to something, this is all too convenient.


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 9, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			He’s up to something, this is all too convenient.
		
Click to expand...

I watched it back on Twitter, the whole thing is so contrived it’s embarrassing


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 9, 2021)

The way he spoke to people I found abhorrent. Speaking to MP’s on a daily basis was an absolute embarrassment. Not surprising they refused to come on GM Britain.
sure he will have something planned but good riddance


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 9, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			He’s up to something, this is all too convenient.
		
Click to expand...

Been offered a job on the new news channel. Man should have been locked up years ago. One of the worlds big bullies. Does this mean Susanne Ried will actually have to do something now.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 9, 2021)

My biggest concern is that his golf club is selling out to the AELTC and he will be looking for a new home, and mine is a little too close for comfort.


----------



## drdel (Mar 9, 2021)

Don't watch morning TV but he raised the viewing figures to over 1mill.

40,000 twitter complaints and he's gone after spat with weather presenter!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 9, 2021)

I don’t watch him, but he comes across as being a complete <something I can’t say on here>.

I’ve seen his little strop this morning, and it looked staged.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2021)

He's had worse back and forth's than he had today. Either contrived or angled by him so he could get out of his contract.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2021)

I do my best never to watch him. He's someone who could have an argument in a telephone box alone !


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			He's had worse back and forth's than he had today. Either contrived or angled by him so he could get out of his contract.
		
Click to expand...

 This was my thought, reckon he’s contrived a situation where by he’s ‘cancelled’, he then moves over to one of the new channels GBN or the other, and he becomes the face of anti-woke culture.  If pulls it off it’s quite a clever move really.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 9, 2021)

I’m still shocked even after watching Suits all those years that Meghan is half black. 🤣
It’s clear the child will be predominantly white, there’s no fighting Harry’s ginger genes, it should never have been a concern so if I was Meghan I’d find it questioned in the wrong manner. 

But he’ll be back on the TV. We need people like him to ask the tough questions and as said above be anti “woke”/ anti nimby.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 9, 2021)

It's just the popular media, all BS and thriving on the gullible. Ignore it and don't let the whole circus pull your strings.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 9, 2021)

I don't think I have watched any show that he has been on.


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 10, 2021)

I never really thought much of Markle, but actually she has gone up in my estimations...............she is actually quite a good actress .

Never liked Morgan, but he doesi actually make interviewees squirm a bit and force them to answer tough questions, which is something that is needed in this day and age.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

Not aimed at any one poster, but all these comments about how he gets answers and makes interviewees squirm, can anyone show or give an example of an answer he’s been given that has changed anything.

I’ve always found him to be a bully who shouts down and talks over people preventing them from fully answering a question, especially when it’s not the answer he wanted.

He should of also gone to prison when he knew about phones being hacked and he never told the Police and then when he published the fake photos of POW’s being tortured in Iraq which putting Brtitish Soldiers lives on the line.

Utter scum bag!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 10, 2021)

Hearing Susana Reid @ the start of the programme today was an utter joke. Sure you know how presenters speak when they are commentating on a State Funeral, being sincere. Well I thought there was a death. Morgan knows what he is doing and s Paul states, absolute bully and need to learn how to listen when interviewing people.

Objectionable person who feels he is wrong


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 10, 2021)

I don’t understand so many complaining about the red top media and yet willing to give this man attention and their time.
I always go on the principle that if you starve a fire of oxygen it will go out.
I don’t touch red top media or anyone to do with them.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 10, 2021)

Can't stand the bloke. watched him interview Rupert Everett recently and his fake over the top laughing at his own "jokes" was ultra annoying.

I do give him some credit for giving politicians a hard time over the response to the pandemic. He was the only one to do so, but I do think that only came out of a mixture of him being annoyed that Johnson refused to appear on his show, and him spotting a gap in the market.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I don’t understand so many complaining about the red top media and yet willing to give this man attention and their time.
I always go on the principle that if you starve a fire of oxygen it will go out.
I don’t touch red top media or anyone to do with them.
		
Click to expand...

When he’s on ITV, BBC and Sky News it’s more than red top media and ignoring them.


----------



## drdel (Mar 10, 2021)

He is entitled to his opinion which is all he said it was.

Reports suggest that the Sussex's complained to ITV.

Imo freedom of speech is the casualty


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			My biggest concern is that his golf club is selling out to the AELTC and he will be looking for a new home, and mine is a little too close for comfort.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of sliced drives should do the trick mate.
Let me know when you want me to come over


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

drdel said:



			He is entitled to his opinion which is all he said it was.

Reports suggest that the Sussex's complained to ITV.

Imo freedom of speech is the casualty
		
Click to expand...

So her freedom of speech is to be called a liar while his is defended! And then walks off when he doesn’t like someone else expressing their freedom of speech.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 10, 2021)

I get the impression that a large part of the itv decision was related to their current “speaking about mental health” campaign.
On one hand they’re encouraging people to speak up, and on the other hand your top morning presenter is telling the world he doesn’t believe someone who has spoken up.
Doesn’t look good!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2021)

drdel said:



			He is entitled to his opinion which is all he said it was.

Reports suggest that the Sussex's complained to ITV.

Imo freedom of speech is the casualty
		
Click to expand...

When it comes to voicing an opinion there also needs to be some responsibility 

Freedom of speech doesn’t mean you can say what you like without repercussions 

He accused someone of lying about mentally struggling and having suicide thoughts - regardless of what someone’s opinion is you shouldn’t be voicing that across the national media 

What do you think people who are struggling mentally are going to think about that - it would just make people hide away 

Someone has spoken out freely about having suicide thoughts - and he shut it down 

All because he was cut off by them because of the way he spoke about them. 

This is also the same main who allowed faked POW abuse pictures to be published and was involved in phone hacking - he has zero morals


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2021)

Unfortunately a lot of people watch; listen to; and take a lead in forming their views, from such as Morgan.  And hearing Morgan expressing his views gives some - in _their _thinking - the right to express such views generally and more specifically in their own contexts and circles.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2021)

End of day he won't notice it much
Still makes a fortune from the mail 

Will get another slot I'm sure 

Shame but way world works


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When it comes to voicing an opinion there also needs to be some responsibility

Freedom of speech doesn’t mean you can say what you like without repercussions

He accused someone of lying about mentally struggling and having suicide thoughts - regardless of what someone’s opinion is you shouldn’t be voicing that across the national media

What do you think people who are struggling mentally are going to think about that - it would just make people hide away

Someone has spoken out freely about having suicide thoughts - and he shut it down

All because he was cut off by them because of the way he spoke about them.

This is also the same main who allowed faked POW abuse pictures to be published and was involved in phone hacking - he has zero morals
		
Click to expand...

Very well said.

Not so long ago we lost Caroline Flack to suicide following being crucified by the media.

“Be kind” was the tag line following her death.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

Received some sad news the other day and was chatting with some mates on whatsapp when one them posted the following below, he summed up what I was thinking but couldn’t put in to words:

“I was told some incredibly sad news the other day. Yet another one of ‘The Lads’, has succumbed and completed suicide. I’m gutted to say the least and truly concerned; too many of my former colleagues have made this ultimate decision. 

I’m not writing this to have some sort of distant vicarious association with grief or to have ‘sorry for your loss’ accompanying messages of condolence; indeed, they are not mine to have.  I am writing because I genuinely want to let every single person that knows me, that I am here in whatever small way that I can be, to try and help. There is much to be taken from the phrase: “I would rather listen to your concerns now...than read your obituary later on”. 

People can be strange and complex at times, or simple and expressive at other times, yet each can be accompanied with indecipherable levels of fragility.  Please be mindful that we do not know what is going on in people’s heads, from one minute to the next, and all I ask is that you take the default response and express kindness and understanding. I am as guilty as the next for writing or saying or behaving without applying the correct level of thought…especially about the potential affect doing so may have.  Think on!

Look after what you have and who you’ve got. 

RiP big man, reserve a seat at the bar of the final RV for me.”


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 10, 2021)

Bought his book a few years ago 'Misadventures of a big mouth Brit.'
Soon found its way into my shed then the bin.
Born in Surrey to an Irish family as Piers O'Meara he's a Brit when it suits him and Irish too when that suits him.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 10, 2021)

drdel said:



			He is entitled to his opinion which is all he said it was.

Reports suggest that the Sussex's complained to ITV.

Imo freedom of speech is the casualty
		
Click to expand...

he chose to storm off. no-one was stopping him spouting his bile.

it all looked a bit staged. BBC media editor is stating that Morgan had made it known he was fed up with very early mornings, and is being lined up for a job at one of two "opinion led" news channels (i.e. along the lines of Fox News) which are about to launch in the UK.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2021)

So let me get this right, Morgan resigns from ITV news for saying he don’t believe Meghan. Fair enough he is not the only one that don’t believe the actress. He is entitled to say that. Is this anything to do with mental health Though, or the very fact he don’t believe them. Well let’s do a bit of digging. 
Who does P Morgan do a newspaper column For. The Mail. The very papers, the very owners that Meghan took to court and won. 
So is PM that thick that he is going to speak against the very people that put his bread on the table.
No. And yet he will still be given a platform to spread his odious in loathesome rants


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			So let me get this right, Morgan resigns from ITV news for saying he don’t believe Meghan. Fair enough he is not the only one that don’t believe the actress. He is entitled to say that. Is this anything to do with mental health Though, or the very fact he don’t believe them. Well let’s do a bit of digging.
Who does P Morgan do a newspaper column For. The Mail. The very papers, the very owners that Meghan took to court and won.
So is PM that thick that he is going to speak against the very people that put his bread on the table.
No. And yet he will still be given a platform to spread his odious in loathesome rants
		
Click to expand...

It’s not about whether you, me or him believe her when she spoke about her mental health, it’s the dismissing of it, people who decide to speak up should not be called a liar by someone, just because!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 10, 2021)

When the guys and gals thet bring/opine on 'the news' become 'more important' than the actual news, then there's something fundamentally wrong with society!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			he chose to storm off. no-one was stopping his spouting his bile.

it all looked a bit staged. BBC media editor is stating that Morgan had made it known her was fed up with very early mornings, and IS being lined up for a job at one of two "opinion led" news channels (i.e. along the lines of Fox News) which are about to launch in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

I did not watch his staged exit from the show but it make me chuckle at the hypocrisy of comments re a “staged “ interview then he has a “staged“ exit. Seems Meghan is not the only one that knows how to work a camera.

Suffice to say, I have yet to meet a negative person who has had a positive influence on me so that is my last comment re PM.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			It’s not about whether you, me or him believe her when she spoke about her mental health, it’s the dismissing of it, people who decide to speak up should not be called a liar by someone, just because!
		
Click to expand...

But for me Paul, that is the sad part of it, he has used any excuse, in this instance mental health, one that gets people talking about him to make front page. Yet he is adamant today his comments were correct And he stands by them. He boils my pee. Some folk hang onto his every word, some folk believe he/ it is now ok to question mental health. He is a bloody idiot.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			When the guys and gals thet bring/opine on 'the news' become 'more important' than the actual news, then there's something fundamentally wrong with society!!
		
Click to expand...

You only really needed those last 6 words Foxy....


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			My biggest concern is that his golf club is selling out to the AELTC and he will be looking for a new home, and mine is a little too close for comfort.
		
Click to expand...

Confused(not hard) but what is AELT and what's the club,please??


----------



## sunshine (Mar 10, 2021)

12:59pm:


Tashyboy said:



			I have yet to meet a negative person who has had a positive influence on me so *that is my last comment re PM*.
		
Click to expand...

1:04pm:


Tashyboy said:



			But for me Paul, that is the sad part of it, he has used any excuse, in this instance mental health, one that gets people talking about him to make front page. Yet he is adamant today his comments were correct And he stands by them. He boils my pee. Some folk hang onto his every word, some folk believe he/ it is now ok to question mental health. He is a bloody idiot.
		
Click to expand...


Didn't last long


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2021)

sunshine said:



			12:59pm:


1:04pm:



Didn't last long 

Click to expand...

when I typed it I knew what I had said, but my response was to Paul who quoted my post. Like my response is to you coz am a gentleman 😁👍


----------



## DanFST (Mar 10, 2021)

There's kids being killed in Myanmar and a Pandemic going on.

Couldn't care less about what a pathetic man does. Pay him no attention and he will disappear.

This is my last post on it, I shall leave you with the only entertaining/not disgusting thing he's ever done.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 10, 2021)

DanFST said:



			There's kids being killed in Myanmar and a Pandemic going on.

Couldn't care less about what a pathetic man does. Pay him no attention and he will disappear.

This is my last post on it, I shall leave you with the only entertaining/not disgusting thing he's ever done.







Click to expand...

To be fair to him though every one he bowled was off 17 yards and no ball


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2021)

DanFST said:



			There's kids being killed in Myanmar and a Pandemic going on.

Couldn't care less about what a pathetic man does. Pay him no attention and he will disappear.

This is my last post on it, I shall leave you with the only entertaining/not disgusting thing he's ever done.







Click to expand...

As funny as this is, it was also pretty disgusting of Brett Lee to constantly overstep the crease and bowl body line at him. He could’ve been seriously hurt. 

Ugh. I need to wash my mouth out.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 10, 2021)

Never seen the programme, but Morgan has always been an utter [redacted] and a complete [even more redacted]. That doesn't mean he isn't sometimes right, although this incident isn't a good example. 

My level of interest in Meghan and Harry is similar to my level of interest in bog snorkelling, but based on my superficial exposure to the interview, I am surprised anyone is surprised that racism is a factor, it clearly is, and anti-Americanism is thrown in too. 

I am also a bit doubtful that Meghan was really suicidal, or that if she was, she couldn't get help for it.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 10, 2021)

Piers Morgan is such a baby that a member of the Royal Family asked what colour his skin was.


----------



## rksquire (Mar 10, 2021)

Unfortunately it would seem the man has a played a blinder and orchestrated an out where he gathers siginificant 'free' speech support.

By all accounts he has agreed to front a new News channel so he needed to leave his current employer and, in so doing in this fashion, has assured himself and the new Channel no end of publicity when he/ it debuts.  He's played ITV, GMB, the Sussexes, the weatherman and the Twitterati for his own gain.  The man is a despicable sewer rat no doubt, but a very clever one indeed.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 35530

Click to expand...

We've had better on here..


----------



## chrisd (Mar 10, 2021)

I hope Morgan doesn't front the new news channel as I'd feel compelled not to watch it. Amazed to see him on BBC news this evening saying that everyone has a right to free speech, it doesn't seem that way on the odd occasion I've endured his interviews


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 10, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Never seen the programme, but Morgan has always been an utter [redacted] and a complete [even more redacted]. That doesn't mean he isn't sometimes right, although this incident isn't a good example.

My level of interest in Meghan and Harry is similar to my level of interest in bog snorkelling, but based on my superficial exposure to the interview, I am surprised anyone is surprised that racism is a factor, it clearly is, and anti-Americanism is thrown in too.


*I am also a bit doubtful that Meghan was really suicidal, or that if she was, she couldn't get help for it*.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't Harry a patron of some of the charities that help people with these issues? Surely he could have pulled a few strings. If only Megan had spoke to him....


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 10, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Wasn't Harry a patron of some of the charities that help people with these issues? Surely he could have pulled a few strings. If only Megan had spoke to him....
		
Click to expand...

They're also millionaires so treatment wasn't out of reach.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			They're also millionaires so treatment wasn't out of reach.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the old money solves everything.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Ah, the old money solves everything.

Click to expand...

I said treatment, who said anything about solving anything 🙄  If you have the money you can get the treatment.  Do you disagree with that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			They're also millionaires so treatment wasn't out of reach.
		
Click to expand...

In Meghan's defence. (Not that I believe what she is saying) but in the interview she said it wasn't that she couldn't afford it or anything like that it was the palace "apparently" said no .. it would look bad 

Now personally I think she wouldn't be the first royal to get help and it would be hidden but we have been presented one side of a story and really until you have the full story you can't fully judge


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 10, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Wasn't Harry a patron of some of the charities that help people with these issues? Surely he could have pulled a few strings. If only Megan had spoke to him....
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			They're also millionaires so treatment wasn't out of reach.
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Ah, the old money solves everything.

Click to expand...

It might be helpful if people actually read and followed the thread before making comments.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			I said treatment, who said anything about solving anything 🙄  If you have the money you can get the treatment.  Do you disagree with that.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, absolutely, mental health problems could be caused by the behaviour of others, how would suggest that is treated?


----------



## drdel (Mar 10, 2021)

His departure has been attributed to today's 5% fall in ITV shares as the City anticipates a drop in viewing figures.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes, absolutely, mental health problems could be caused by the behaviour of others, how would suggest that is treated?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a mental health councillor, a professional councillor will understand how best to assist with these issues and how best to deal with people's behaviour.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			I'm not a mental health councillor, a professional councillor will understand how best to assist with these issues.
		
Click to expand...

Have you watched the interview?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2021)

drdel said:



			His departure has been attributed to today's 5% fall in ITV shares as the City anticipates a drop in viewing figures.
		
Click to expand...


And there's the frightening thought... His views on the world are popular...


----------



## Ethan (Mar 10, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			I'm not a mental health councillor, a professional councillor will understand how best to assist with these issues and how best to deal with people's behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it, but they might help get the bins emptied on time or get a pothole fixed.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Have you watched the interview?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 10, 2021)

Ethan said:



			I doubt it, but they might help get the bins emptied on time or get a pothole fixed.
		
Click to expand...

Was that meant to be funny?
FYI, I have suffered all my life with Dyslexia and it's been a hard uphill struggle at times.  That kind of comment is not clever.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes, absolutely, mental health problems could be caused by the behaviour of others, how would suggest that is treated?
		
Click to expand...


To be perfectly honest I am not sure taking swipes, in full public view, towards those you feel have caused the hurt is of much help either...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			And there's the frightening thought... His views on the world are popular...
		
Click to expand...

It’s just like the three most popular papers in the UK

The S*n
Daily Mail
The Mirror

That to me shows why people like Morgan are “popular”


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes
		
Click to expand...

So when they discussed the issues of personal problems and said no matter what you were going through or type of day you had etc, when the car turned up, you got dressed, put your best smile on and did your job, the lifestyle which Harry had been brought up on, you had no choice.

Which Counsellor is going to say, “just tell the Queen you’re not going”

Are they to be believed? I don’t know.
Are they lying? I don’t know.

But to simply dismiss any mental health issues she/they have by making the flippant comments as you and CF did is simply wrong.

People on here have shared some of their issues and I now wonder how many read them and simply dismiss those issues as attention seeking.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			To be perfectly honest I am not sure taking swipes, in full public view, towards those you feel have caused the hurt is of much help either...
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, but again, listening to the interview and what they had to say, they might feel it was the only now they are able to say these things as they’d of had no chance while on the inside.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			So when they discussed the issues of personal problems and said no matter what you were going through or type of day you had etc, when the car turned up, you got dressed, put your best smile on and did your job, the lifestyle which Harry had been brought up on, you had no choice.

Which Counsellor is going to say, “just tell the Queen you’re not going”

Are they to be believed? I don’t know.
Are they lying? I don’t know.

But to simply dismiss any mental health issues she/they have by making the flippant comments as you and CF did is simply wrong.

People on here have shared some of their issues and I now wonder how many read them and simply dismiss those issues as attention seeking.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure where you're going with this. I've not made any comments here suggesting right or wrong. Someone else made a comment that Harry should have contacts of people who could deal with Megan's mental issues, I suggested that they didn't need such contacts and they could pay for it themselves if they needed it.   You seem to be putting a lot of words into my mouth.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			I'm not sure where you're going with this. I've not made any comments here suggesting right or wrong. Someone else made a comment that Harry should have contacts of people who could deal with Megan's mental issues, I suggested that they didn't need such contacts and they could pay for it themselves if they needed it.   You seem to be putting a lot of words into my mouth.
		
Click to expand...

Because if you listened when watching the interview you’d of understood some of the issues/pressures they both believed they were facing couldn’t be fixed by some random Counsellor or any amount of money.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Possibly, but again, listening to the interview and what they had to say, they might feel it was the only now they are able to say these things as they’d of had no chance while on the inside.
		
Click to expand...


It's a bit 'eye for an eye' for me... You've caused us hurt so we want to cause as much hurt as possible back... Genuinely, in my experience, that resolves very little...


Anyway, back on thread, Piers Morgan is well gone from our screens...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			It's a bit 'eye for an eye' for me... You've caused us hurt so we want to cause as much hurt as possible back... Genuinely, in my experience, that resolves very little...


Anyway, back on thread, Piers Morgan is well gone from our screens...
		
Click to expand...

He’s not gone, the odious individual will be back in one way or another, sadly.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Because if you listened when watching the interview you’d of understood some of the issues/pressures they both believed they were facing couldn’t be fixed by some random Counsellor or any amount of money.
		
Click to expand...

Again, you are making comments out of context. My point was to another poster regarding his suggestion Harry could have got her help through his contacts. Why didn't you take your point up with him when he posted it.
Also, why do you use the word s 'Random Councillor' are there not specialist councillors who deal with people who have suicidal tendencies and I doubt if Harry or Meghan are incapable of being helped.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 10, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			And there's the frightening thought... His views on the world are popular...
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree with everything he says but he does speak out against a lot of wokes, snowflakes and attention seekers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Again, you are making comments out of context. My point was to another poster regarding his suggestion Harry could have got her help through his contacts. Why didn't you take your point up with him when he posted it.
Also, why do you use the word s 'Random Councillor' are there not specialist councillors who deal with people who have suicidal tendencies and I doubt if Harry or Meghan are incapable of being helped.
		
Click to expand...

Because I gave you too much credit when thinking you were better than your comment.

I have no interest in engaging with CF and his ramblings.

Counsellor’s are not miracle workers and again I’d suggest you didn’t listen to some of the issues they mentioned.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I don't agree with everything he says but he does speak out against a lot of wokes, snowflakes and attention seekers.
		
Click to expand...


But, as he exhibited on more than one occasion, he didn't know where the line not to be crossed was...


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Because I gave you too much credit when thinking you were better than your comment.

I have no interest in engaging with CF and his ramblings.

Counsellor’s are not miracle workers and again I’d suggest you didn’t listen to some of the issues they mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

This is going around in circles, I won't bother trying to discuss it further with you as you are making too many irrational comments.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Confused(not hard) but what is AELT and what's the club,please??
		
Click to expand...

All England Lawn Tennis Club. 

Who are taking over the land of Wimbledon Park golf club (where I assume, from comments made, PM is a member).


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 11, 2021)

GMB (finally)beat the Beeb's Breakfast Show figures on Morgan's last day... but was the increase down to people wanting a ghoulish view of a car crash? Have they beat them since? The freedom of speech and "honestly held opinion" Morgan spoke about is very valid. He is entitled to those views, and no doubt many share them. Their choice too.

Where's the evidence to support Morgan's opinion? He may well be right but, equally, bearing in mind what Meghan said about suicide, he was wrong to express those opinions publicly. 

And that is the responsibility that comes with Freedom of Speech. Use it wisely or lose it. If every media outlet regularly published/broadcasts irresponsible pieces, the freedom the media has would be curtailed. That would be sad. We need a 'free' press that carries out responsible investigative journalism and reporting. People like Morgan risk doing untold damage to those freedoms.

If we were to list people we wouldn't want to dinner, would Morgan be on that list? My opinion; I wouldn't want the guy through the front gate, and he would share that list with Trump and Farage - I dare say there are others but they're not people that figure in my thoughts much. Noisy, nothing people who bring little of good to the world.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2021)

No doubt he'll be popping up on Andrew Neil's GB News with others having distinct/polarising views very likely attract a significant audience. 

And as much as Neil might object to the characterisation - this feels like a step down the Foxification/CNNing of our broadcast 'TV' news that I think will do us no good whatsoever in the long run, but if that's what the people want that's what we'll get


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No doubt he'll be popping up on Andrew Neil's GB News with others having distinct/polarising views very likely attract a significant audience.

And as much as Neil might object to the characterisation - this feels like a step down the Foxification/CNNing of our broadcast 'TV' news that I think will do us no good whatsoever in the long run, but if that's what the people want that's what we'll get 

Click to expand...

Not dissimilar to LBC really.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Not dissimilar to LBC really.
		
Click to expand...

LBC is actually quite different from such as Fox News.  Hopefully the editorial philosophy of GB News will like that of LBC rather than Fox News


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 11, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			...he's a Brit when it suits him and Irish too when that suits him.
		
Click to expand...

That can work both ways.
To the English tabloids, tennis player Andy Murray is British when he wins and Scottish when he loses.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			LBC is actually quite different from such as Fox News.  Hopefully the editorial philosophy of GB News will like that of LBC rather than Fox News
		
Click to expand...

Not   certain that LBC has a history of being balanced on all issues.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Not   certain that LBC has a history of being balanced on all issues.
		
Click to expand...

Thing about LBC is that individual presenters are free to express their own opinions and don't have to do balance within their shows unless they so choose.  But overall LBC I think has still to provide balance of opinion _across _it's schedule - or maybe that is just what the owners prefer to provide in order to glean the greatest listenership.  That said LBC must be under some constraints as for some reason Farage was required to leave his show (or was he pushed).  Fox has no such consideration of balance.


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 11, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			That can work both ways.
To the English tabloids, tennis player is Andy Murray is British when he wins and Scottish when he loses.
		
Click to expand...

Nationality is blurred these days. 
Also, if a Scottish football club does well, it's a good result for British football.
Playing golf with a local a few years ago at Berwick-upon-Tweed I asked him if he considered himself Scottish or English. Neither, was his reply. 'I'm a Borderer.'
As for me I'm British, but English when I go to some countries who still hate the British but are okay with the English. Or it could be the other way around.
Saying you're Irish is a safe bet. They never invaded anybody.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 11, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Also, if a Scottish football club does well, it's a good result for British football.
		
Click to expand...

When has that ever happened!?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Nationality is blurred these days.
Also, if a Scottish football club does well, it's a good result for British football.
*Playing golf with a local a few years ago at Berwick-upon-Tweed I asked him if he considered himself Scottish or English. Neither, was his reply. 'I'm a Borderer.'*
As for me I'm British, but English when I go to some countries who still hate the British but are okay with the English. Or it could be the other way around.
Saying you're Irish is a safe bet. They never invaded anybody.
		
Click to expand...

You are a brave man. I discovered a good while ago that people in Berwick can be quite aggressively one or the other. Guess wrong and you get a death stare. Best left alone.

The Andy Murray angle is so old hat. He is Scottish whether he wins or loses. Most people have no problem with that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2021)

DanFST said:



			When has that ever happened!? 

Click to expand...

Havent both Rangers and Celtic reached more European finals than most Prem teams in the past 20 years


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Havent both Rangers and Celtic reached more European finals than most Prem teams in the past 20 years
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so.
Q: Which football league has only 2 teams? (apart from the Scilly Isles).

A: The Scottish Premier League.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Don't think so.
Q: Which football league has only 2 teams? (apart from the Scilly Isles).

A: The Scottish Football league.
		
Click to expand...

Over the last 20 years it’s just Liverpool , Chelsea , Arsenal , Fulham , Spurs and Man Utd who have reached European Finals 

Celtic and Rangers have also reached one in that same period


----------



## DanFST (Mar 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Havent both Rangers and Celtic reached more European finals than most Prem teams in the past 20 years
		
Click to expand...


I would seriously doubt it.

Celtic won the Champions league in 60 something. But other than that i don't think theres anything. Putting the Scottish clubs about the level of league 1 Ipswich Town.

As your stats above, they are false, You played Spurs in a European Final!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I would seriously doubt it.

Celtic won the Champions league in 60 something. But other than that i don't think theres anything. Putting the Scottish clubs about the level of league 1 Ipswich Town.

As your stats above, they are false, You played Spurs in a European Final! 

Click to expand...

What ?

Spurs are in the list 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Don't think so.
Q: Which football league has only 2 teams? (apart from the Scilly Isles).

A: The Scottish Premier League.
		
Click to expand...

Which of Rangers and Celtic recently won the Scottish League Cup...?


----------



## drdel (Mar 11, 2021)

Perhaps someone could tell me who Morgan is playing for


----------



## Don Barzini (Mar 11, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I don't agree with everything he says but he does speak out against a lot of wokes, *snowflakes* and attention seekers.
		
Click to expand...

Snowflakes like people who get upset over Greggs vegan sausage roll? Or who storm off when someone has the temerity to disagree with them?! Piers is the biggest snowflake of the lot! 

Sadly, as others have said, he'll likely be back on TV soon. Maybe he and that other odious twonk Nigel Farage can team up and co-present Loose Gammon.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2021)

Don Barzini said:



			Snowflakes like people who get upset over Greggs vegan sausage roll? Or who storm off when someone has the temerity to disagree with them?! Piers is the biggest snowflake of the lot!

Sadly, as others have said, he'll likely be back on TV soon. Maybe he and that other odious twonk Nigel Farage can team up and co-present Loose Gammon.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed...And definition of woke..._alert to injustice in society, especially racism.  _So Piers Morgan speaks out against wokes...?  And that's a _good _thing?


----------



## DanFST (Mar 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What ?

Spurs are in the list 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

You are right, 

Christ I need to go outside.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2021)

Though thinking about it....Morgan and wokes.

Did Harry not say in the interview that he only really became properly aware of the issues faced by the black community when he saw and felt what his wife was being subjected to.  He thought he was aware - but it was only through his wife that he really a_woke _to the realities...so Harry is indeed a woke


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Though thinking about it....Morgan and wokes.

Did Harry not say in the interview that he only really became properly aware of the issues faced by the black community when he saw and felt what his wife was being subjected to.  He thought he was aware - but it was only through his wife that he really a_woke _to the realities...so Harry is indeed a woke 

Click to expand...

Becoming a Joke


----------



## drdel (Mar 11, 2021)

Petitions for reinstating Morgan now aggregate at over 200,000. 

Original complaints to OFCOM 41,000 !!!

He has declared no interest in returning but perhaps ITV kneejerked.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Over the last 20 years it’s just Liverpool , Chelsea , Arsenal , Fulham , Spurs and Man Utd who have reached European Finals

Celtic and Rangers have also reached one in that same period
		
Click to expand...

Terrible football knowledge. How could you omit mighty Middlesbrough reaching the UEFA cup final in 2006?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2021)

drdel said:



			Petitions for reinstating Morgan now aggregate at over 200,000.

Original complaints to OFCOM 41,000 !!!

He has declared no interest in returning but perhaps ITV kneejerked.
		
Click to expand...

He wanted out.
You're also comparing apples to oranges 
41k is the number of complaints about the incident not the number who want him gone.
If you set up a petition for him not to come back there may be many more than 200k on the list
Any company that receives 41k complaints about an employee isn't going to want that employee around for long..


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 12, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I would seriously doubt it.

Celtic won the Champions league in 60 something. But other than that i don't think theres anything. Putting the Scottish clubs about the level of league 1 Ipswich Town.


Click to expand...

Impressive level of football knowledge there.

1. The Champions League didn't exist in "60 something". It was the European Cup Celtic won in 1967.
2. Celtic also reached the final of the EC in 1970
3. Rangers won the European Cup Winners Cup in 1972
4. Aberdeen won the European Cup Winners Cup and the Super Cup in 1983
5. Celtic reached the final of the UEFA cup in 2003
6. Rangers reached the final of the UEFA cup in 2008


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2021)

And no mention of the European Fairs Cup nor the Anglo-Italian Cup...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Who he?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know either


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 12, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Impressive level of football knowledge there.

1. The Champions League didn't exist in "60 something". It was the European Cup Celtic won in 1967.
2. Celtic also reached the final of the EC in 1970
3. Rangers won the European Cup Winners Cup in 1972
4. Aberdeen won the European Cup Winners Cup and the Super Cup in 1983
5. Celtic reached the final of the UEFA cup in 2003
6. Rangers reached the final of the UEFA cup in 2008
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but apart from that, what have the Romans ever done for us?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			And no mention of the European Fairs Cup nor the Anglo-Italian Cup...
		
Click to expand...

There is a reason for that 🤔😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2021)

If people or companies are making decisions based on online petitions then they are in big trouble. It doesn't take much to organise an online campaign via social media. You can get thousands of people to click and support within minutes, no matter the subject.


----------



## Dannyc (Mar 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is a cockroach so he will unfortunately rise again 

He should have been put behind bars for the phone hacking and the fake abuse photos 

He will find some way to make himself heard again but I hope he follows the likes of Farage into the abyss of irrelevance
		
Click to expand...

Farage ain’t going nowhere 
Top bloke


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 12, 2021)

Dannyc said:



			Farage ain’t going nowhere
Top bloke
		
Click to expand...

Who was he.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2021)

Dannyc said:



			Farage ain’t going nowhere
Top bloke
		
Click to expand...

? the man isn’t anywhere now beyond a loud voice on Twitter - he has next to zero influence now , no different than anyone loud mouthpiece now


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2021)

Dannyc said:



			Farage ain’t going nowhere
Top bloke
		
Click to expand...

I'm still in shock at the fact I heard on the radio about farage.

He is younger than Brad Pitt!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			? the man isn’t anywhere now beyond a loud voice on Twitter - he has next to zero influence now , no different than anyone loud mouthpiece now
		
Click to expand...


Farage has a new mission to call out all the woke nonesense that has infected our lives and stick up for free speach - and good luck to him


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Farage has a new mission to call out all the woke nonesense that has infected our lives and stick up for free speach - and good luck to him
		
Click to expand...

He's the voice of Daily Mail readers

And Youtube ads


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Farage has a new mission to call out all the woke nonesense that has infected our lives and stick up for free speach - and good luck to him
		
Click to expand...

Didn't that bloke from Lewis try that too, think he's standing for London mayor now, I can't even remember his name 🤔


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Farage has a new mission to call out all the woke nonesense that has infected our lives and stick up for free speach - and good luck to him
		
Click to expand...

Yes this woke nonsense, standing up against misogyny and racism - yup - total nonsense...just as well some of us don’t have personal worries about such things...


----------



## drdel (Mar 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			He wanted out.
You're also comparing apples to oranges
41k is the number of complaints about the incident not the number who want him gone.
If you set up a petition for him not to come back there may be many more than 200k on the list
Any company that receives 41k complaints about an employee isn't going to want that employee around for long..
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I did not intend it as à serious comment: more tongue in cheek. I don't like the guy but I do worry about how easily 'race'is used as tool that shuts debate.

It's worth noting the 41k were partially encouraged by Twitter campaign


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes this woke nonsense, standing up against misogyny and racism - yup - total nonsense...just as well some of us don’t have personal worries about such things...

Click to expand...

completly twisted as usual. Woke has nothing to do do with misogyny and racism, which eveeryone should be against.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes this woke nonsense, standing up against misogyny and racism - yup - total nonsense...just as well some of us don’t have personal worries about such things...

Click to expand...

Actually I am far more concerned that the "woke" attitude often serves to provide an easy option for a largely white, middle class, often male section of society to display  their "concern" on these issues whilst not actually doing  anything about them.

More about showing how they "care" more than the next person. 

Plenty of mealy mouthed platitudes and hand-wringing but very little action and rarely any constructive suggestions on how to address the issues. 

Violence against women, racism in all its forms, discrimination on sexuality!

All of these are abhorrent but let's stop nodding around our dinner party tables and muttering how terrible other people are. 

Time to put pressure on all our politicians for stronger laws, let's ensure that future generations are less influenced by the wrong people, time for action.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Farage has a new mission to call out all the woke nonesense that has infected our lives and stick up for free speach - and good luck to him
		
Click to expand...

He was in the news a few days ago telling lies about refugees, guess you can't teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			completly twisted as usual. Woke has nothing to do do with misogyny and racism, which eveeryone should be against.
		
Click to expand...

It's actually Farage and his ilk who are misrepresenting woke to suit their agenda. They pick up on something extreme, like you did yesterday with your curfew topic and use it to drown out sensible debate by polarising the discussion.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			It's actually Farage and his ilk who are misrepresenting woke to suit their agenda. They pick up on something extreme, like you did yesterday with your curfew topic and use it to drown out sensible debate by polarising the discussion.
		
Click to expand...

Post of the year. 👏👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 12, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Actually I am far more concerned that the "woke" attitude often serves to provide an easy option for a largely white, middle class, often male section of society to display  their "concern" on these issues whilst not actually doing  anything about them.

More about showing how they "care" more than the next person.

Plenty of mealy mouthed platitudes and hand-wringing but very little action and rarely any constructive suggestions on how to address the issues.

Violence against women, racism in all its forms, discrimination on sexuality!

All of these are abhorrent but let's stop nodding around our dinner party tables and muttering how terrible other people are.

Time to put pressure on all our politicians for stronger laws, let's ensure that future generations are less influenced by the wrong people, time for action.
		
Click to expand...

It's the drowning out of debate that's the concern with this. The anti-woke are just as bad as the extreme woke and like all topics now (since the dawn of the internet?) nuanced discussion gets lost.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 12, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			It's the drowning out of debate that's the concern with this. The anti-woke are just as bad as the extreme woke and like all topics now (since the dawn of the internet?) nuanced discussion gets lost.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I miss, the ability to debate a point and reach your own conclusion. I used to be able to discuss matters based on the view that I was open to having my opinion changed on a matter in the same way that I may be able to change the opinion of someone else. Now a debate is 2 people with intransigent opinions, shouting and  banging their heads together and both declaring they are right.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 12, 2021)

GB72 said:



			This is what I miss, the ability to debate a point and reach your own conclusion. I used to be able to discuss matters based on the view that I was open to having my opinion changed on a matter in the same way that I may be able to change the opinion of someone else. Now a debate is 2 people with intransigent opinions, shouting and  banging their heads together and both declaring they are right.
		
Click to expand...


unfortunately this is getting more and more prevalent - we are about to get 2 tv news channels which are "opinion-led" (presumably that's the opposite of "fact-led")  so you will now be able to choose a news channel which matches your preconceived political standpoint.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			unfortunately this is getting more and more prevalent - we are about to get 2 tv news channels which are "opinion-led" (presumably that's the opposite of "fact-led")  so you will now be able to choose a news channel which matches your preconceived political standpoint.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, I thought posting in the “Random Irritation” Thread meant something randomly irritated me, bit shocked to be told I was actually deeply offended and woke.🤷‍♂️


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 12, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			It's actually Farage and his ilk who are misrepresenting woke to suit their agenda. They pick up on something extreme, like you did yesterday with your curfew topic and use it to drown out sensible debate by polarising the discussion.
		
Click to expand...

that is rich. Having an opinion that disagrees with the woke rant of the day is drowning out sensible debate! Rubbish. The woke do not tolerate debate and want to silence anyone who disagrees with them and add false labels to those that dare. Hence comments for not supporting racism and misogyny if you do not toe the party line. This is what is wrong with the way society is going and is very anti free speach (and that is very different to hate speach or insightment or anything crimininal). And "pick on something extreme" - is not what i did - i called out a policy solution that was being proposed (whether real or not is not the issue - it was said in public so it should be open to being countered - although clearly not on here) as being bananas. Serious issues like womens' safety need serious debate and sensible solutions not pie-in-the sky stupid woke proposals that get in the way of actually helping the situation in the real world


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 12, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			unfortunately this is getting more and more prevalent - we are about to get 2 tv news channels which are "opinion-led" (presumably that's the opposite of "fact-led")  so you will now be able to choose a news channel which matches your preconceived political standpoint.
		
Click to expand...

prob not if you want the truth and wrong doing taken to task


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2021)

...I am reminded about page 3 girls - remember them? Remember the fuss through the 70s and into the 90s around the opponents of page 3 girls.  Those noisy irritating nuisances.  Just a bunch of ‘libbers’ out to spoil our fun was the gentler sort of complaint that went up from the ‘get them out for the boys’ brigade.  And there were many in that brigade.  And they loudly dismissed the complaints that page 3 just encouraged misogyny and was totally unacceptable - what rubbish they said. Get back in your box they said. Shut up and go away they said.

But where is page 3 today. Would we have it back? It is no more because of the *woke* of the time - and we all owe them great thanks - because as we have been reminded terribly this week - the attitudes towards girls and women of many men is still stuck back in these days - when ogling the breasts of a half naked girl and leaving newspapers open at the page on the office desk was deemed acceptable - by many - but thankfully not by all.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Totally agree, I thought posting in the “Random Irritation” Thread meant something randomly irritated me, bit shocked to be told I was actually deeply offended and woke.🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

maybe it's time to change the thread title to "Wokes - what's offended you today?'


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 12, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			He was in the news a few days ago telling lies about refugees, guess you can't teach an old dog new tricks


View attachment 35566

Click to expand...

nothing actually to do with what i said and i would do not condone lying - but a different matter. You could fill a phone book with politic


SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...I am reminded about page 3 girls - remember them? Remember the fuss through the 70s and into the 90s around the opponents of page 3 girls.  Those noisy irritating nuisances.  Just a bunch of ‘libbers’ out to spoil our fun was the gentler sort of complaint that went up from the ‘get them out for the boys’ brigade.  And there were many in that brigade.  And they loudly dismissed the complaints that page 3 just encouraged misogyny and was totally unacceptable - what rubbish they said. Get back in your box they said. Shut up and go away they said.

But where is page 3 today. Would we have it back? It is no more because of the *woke* of the time - and we all owe them great thanks - because as we have been reminded terribly this week - the attitudes towards girls and women of many men is still stuck back in these days - when ogling the breasts of a half naked girl and leaving newspapers open at the page on the office desk was deemed acceptable - by many - but thankfully not by all.
		
Click to expand...

not that i disagree with removing page 3 but i think it is dead as it becam outdated - the internet is a whole world of smut of whatever flavour you want and that is accessible to all and far more morally damaging than an old newspaper


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			nothing actually to do with what i said and i would do not condone lying - but a different matter. You could fill a phone book with politic
		
Click to expand...

you referred to his "new mission" and wished him luck with it, so it seems you have some respect for him.

Another poster was telling is what a great bloke he is.

The point of my post was to provide evidence (as if any was needed) that he is (or still is) a racist troublemaking piece of poo.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 12, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Impressive level of football knowledge there.

1. The Champions League didn't exist in "60 something". It was the European Cup Celtic won in 1967.
2. Celtic also reached the final of the EC in 1970
3. Rangers won the European Cup Winners Cup in 1972
4. Aberdeen won the European Cup Winners Cup and the Super Cup in 1983
5. Celtic reached the final of the UEFA cup in 2003
6. Rangers reached the final of the UEFA cup in 2008
		
Click to expand...


1) If you *must *be so pedantic. It was actually called the European Champions Cup, not the European cup. Which is now called the Champions League.
2) Cool, if you want to count reaching a final as a great achievement (that still doesn't fill the time period in the original post) Nottingham forest have won the tournament twice since you reached the final.
3+4) Didn't realise we were including micky mouse tournaments from beyond the time period, Even my West Ham have won the ECWC. Shall we include the Irons Intertoto cup victory in 99? 
5 + 6) Again, if you want to count a final as an achievement, cool. Fits the time period.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			that is rich. Having an opinion that disagrees with the woke rant of the day is drowning out sensible debate! Rubbish. The woke do not tolerate debate and want to silence anyone who disagrees with them and add false labels to those that dare. Hence comments for not supporting racism and misogyny if you do not toe the party line. This is what is wrong with the way society is going and is very anti free speach (and that is very different to hate speach or insightment or anything crimininal). And "pick on something extreme" - is not what i did - i called out a policy solution that was being proposed (whether real or not is not the issue - it was said in public so it should be open to being countered - although clearly not on here) as being bananas. Serious issues like womens' safety need serious debate and sensible solutions not pie-in-the sky stupid woke proposals that get in the way of actually helping the situation in the real world
		
Click to expand...

You've just proven the point. If you'd managed to go behind the headline grabbing snapshot the media wanted you to get outraged about there was more nuance about what she said. As she stated herself, this would never even be entertained as a serious discussion, however she made the comment to make a large statement to start a discussion which it has. Initial objective completed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...I am reminded about page 3 girls - remember them? Remember the fuss through the 70s and into the 90s around the opponents of page 3 girls.  Those noisy irritating nuisances.  Just a bunch of ‘libbers’ out to spoil our fun was the gentler sort of complaint that went up from the ‘get them out for the boys’ brigade.  And there were many in that brigade.  And they loudly dismissed the complaints that page 3 just encouraged misogyny and was totally unacceptable - what rubbish they said. Get back in your box they said. Shut up and go away they said.

But where is page 3 today. Would we have it back? It is no more because of the *woke* of the time - and we all owe them great thanks - because as we have been reminded terribly this week - the attitudes towards girls and women of many men is still stuck back in these days - when ogling the breasts of a half naked girl and leaving newspapers open at the page on the office desk was deemed acceptable - by many - but thankfully not by all.
		
Click to expand...


Not commenting on the rights or wrongs of Page 3, but I'd be interested to know whether or not the opponents of Page 3 asked the Page 3 girls if they were happy for them to take their jobs away from them?  As far as I'm aware, none of the Page 3 Girls were forced to do it, they did so through choice.  Do the Page 3 Girls owe the woke of their time great thanks for making them unemployed?


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 12, 2021)

DanFST said:



			1) If you *must *be so pedantic. It was actually called the European Champions Cup, not the European cup. Which is now called the Champions League.
2) Cool, if you want to count reaching a final as a great achievement (that still doesn't fill the time period in the original post) Nottingham forest have won the tournament twice since you reached the final.
3+4) Didn't realise we were including micky mouse tournaments from beyond the time period, Even my West Ham have won the ECWC. Shall we include the Irons Intertoto cup victory in 99?
5 + 6) Again, if you want to count a final as an achievement, cool. Fits the time period.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpoolphil said:
Havent both Rangers and Celtic reached more European finals than most Prem teams in the past 20 years

DanFST said:
I would seriously doubt it.

Celtic won the Champions league in 60 something. But other than that i don't think theres anything. 


So you responded to a point about reaching European finals, said no Scottish team had done so since "60 something", but I'm being "pedantic" for giving you 6 examples?


----------



## ADB (Mar 12, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not commenting on the rights or wrongs of Page 3, but I'd be interested to know whether or not the opponents of Page 3 asked the Page 3 girls if they were happy for them to take their jobs away from them?  As far as I'm aware, none of the Page 3 Girls were forced to do it, they did so through choice.  Do the Page 3 Girls owe the woke of their time great thanks for making them unemployed?
		
Click to expand...

Getting rid of page 3 models has nothing to do with being 'woke' and offsetting the impact of, lets face it, objectifying women against a few contracts not being paid is laughable. 
The fact that some women felt comfortable and were paid to go topless does not excuse the fact that Page 3 was wrong, full stop....IMO


----------



## DanFST (Mar 12, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



Liverpoolphil said:
Havent both Rangers and Celtic reached more European finals than most Prem teams in the past 20 years

DanFST said:
I would seriously doubt it.

Celtic won the Champions league in 60 something. But other than that i don't think theres anything.


So you responded to a point about reaching European finals, said no Scottish team had done so since "60 something", but I'm being "pedantic" for giving you 6 examples?         

Click to expand...

My doubts were correct about LPP's point. A new paragraph signalises a new idea or point. Perhaps it's the forum formatting. 

The quality of Scottish football is crap, as the trophies show. And will continue to be crap until clubs spend actual decent money on youth infrastructure.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not commenting on the rights or wrongs of Page 3, but I'd be interested to know whether or not the opponents of Page 3 asked the Page 3 girls if they were happy for them to take their jobs away from them?  As far as I'm aware, none of the Page 3 Girls were forced to do it, they did so through choice.  *Do the Page 3 Girls owe the woke of their time great thanks for making them unemployed?*

Click to expand...

Mate, you do know they only stopped publishing it 6 years ago and that’s just not true stating they were made unemployed, they were mostly models employed by an agency and they lost 1 income stream.


----------



## Pants (Mar 12, 2021)

Broke my heart when they stopped the page 3 girls.  I used to buy The Sun every day just to oggle the girls.

It has to be said that none of them ever appeared to be unhappy at showing off their ahem finer points and they always had big



smiles on their faces.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2021)

Pants said:



			Broke my heart when they stopped the page 3 girls.  I used to buy The Sun every day just to oggle the girls.

It has to be said that none of them ever appeared to be unhappy at showing off their ahem finer points and they always had big



smiles on their faces.



Click to expand...

It was all in the eyes apparently.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 12, 2021)

Page 3 never really left, it just transitioned. Those that would have been on page 3 looking for fame and fortune have moved on to love island, previously big brother and other reality TV. Broken down to its basics, Page 3 was just the avenue to get those 15 minutes of fame and try and get a little bit of celebrity. Not saying it was right or wrong, just putting it in context.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2021)

ADB said:



			Getting rid of page 3 models has nothing to do with being 'woke' and offsetting the impact of, lets face it, objectifying women against a few contracts not being paid is laughable.
The fact that some women felt comfortable and were paid to go topless does not excuse the fact that Page 3 was wrong, full stop....IMO
		
Click to expand...

Being opposed to page 3 was a form of ‘being woke’ of the time...sexism is not the same as misogynism but it is on the same spectrum of attitude towards girls and women.  Change only happens when there are individuals willing to work and campaign towards achieving that change. That change eventually occurred with page 3.  But it took a long time.

Those dismissed and scorned for being woke are therefore being accused of wanting to highlight misogyny and racism...as if that is wrong and that trying to change societal attitude towards misogyny and racism is an undesireable outcome.

Meanwhile many of those complaining that the ‘woke‘ would remove their freedom of speech will no doubt be cheering on the DG of the BBC for cancelling The Mash Report whilst at the same time waving their patriotic flag in support of  the attack on Kew Gardens by Sir John Hayes.  Epic stuff.

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...sh-report-boris-johnson-twitter-b1816331.html

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...e-Famed-attraction-decolonised-labelling.html


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2021)

Piers Morgan to Page 3 via European Football...
This has to be a record for the most convoluted thread ever....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not commenting on the rights or wrongs of Page 3, but I'd be interested to know whether or not the opponents of Page 3 asked the Page 3 girls if they were happy for them to take their jobs away from them?  As far as I'm aware, none of the Page 3 Girls were forced to do it, they did so through choice.  Do the Page 3 Girls owe the woke of their time great thanks for making them unemployed?
		
Click to expand...

Whether the page 3 girls were asked or not misses the point as it was the mindset that was created in the readers and that was manifested in their interactions with girls and women - yes - the ‘get em out for the boys’ attitude that continues today and that finds many girls and women subjected to that and similar taunts and obnoxious behaviour by men.  Make something seem normal and acceptable and so it becomes.

It took a lot of hard work and acceptance of abuse for those opposed to page 3 to create public awareness, and the context and environment that saw P3 girls dropped.  You might even want to chuck the suffragettes into the same pot of campaigners and in which today we find the ‘woke’ ...


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...I am reminded about page 3 girls - remember them?
		
Click to expand...

Page 3 girls were for "men" with the mental and/or physical age of a 13 year old.

The Daily Mail continues the tradition with their continued presentation of "curvy" girls in swimsuits and lingerie. It gets really sad when some 60 year old former game show host thinks she can hang on to "glamour" by posing in skin tight leather pants.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Piers Morgan to Page 3 via European Football...
This has to be a record for the most convoluted thread ever....
		
Click to expand...

Better than anything to do with the title!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Whether the page 3 girls were asked or not misses the point as it was the mindset that was created in the readers and that was manifested in their interactions with girls and women - yes - the ‘get em out for the boys’ attitude that continues today and that finds many girls and women subjected to that and similar taunts and obnoxious behaviour by men.  Make something seem normal and acceptable and so it becomes.

It took a lot of hard work and acceptance of abuse for those opposed to page 3 to create public awareness, and the context and environment that saw P3 girls dropped.  You might even want to chuck the suffragettes into the same pot of campaigners and in which today we find the ‘woke’ ...
		
Click to expand...

Total insult there to compare the suffragette movement with today's "woke" brigade 

Those women fought long and bravely for their cause. 

Those that proudly proclaim themselves  "woke" talk a good game and little more.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Total insult there to compare the suffragette movement with today's "woke" brigade

Those women fought long and bravely for their cause.

Those that proudly proclaim themselves  "woke" talk a good game and little more.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on about the comparison.

Unfortunately the word “woke” has replaced “Politically Correct” is another sad americanism that has crept in over here and used by those who can’t think for themselves.

I’m not sure anyone actually proclaims themselves as “woke”


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...I am reminded about page 3 girls - remember them? Remember the fuss through the 70s and into the 90s around the opponents of page 3 girls.  Those noisy irritating nuisances.  Just a bunch of ‘libbers’ out to spoil our fun was the gentler sort of complaint that went up from the ‘get them out for the boys’ brigade.  And there were many in that brigade.  And they loudly dismissed the complaints that page 3 just encouraged misogyny and was totally unacceptable - what rubbish they said. Get back in your box they said. Shut up and go away they said.

But where is page 3 today. Would we have it back? It is no more because of the *woke* of the time - and we all owe them great thanks - because as we have been reminded terribly this week - the attitudes towards girls and women of many men is still stuck back in these days - when ogling the breasts of a half naked girl and leaving newspapers open at the page on the office desk was deemed acceptable - by many - but thankfully not by all.
		
Click to expand...

I'm offended by your use of the 'B' word.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate, you do know they only stopped publishing it 6 years ago and that’s just not true stating they were made unemployed, they were mostly models employed by an agency and they lost 1 income stream.
		
Click to expand...

As the discussion was specifically about Page 3 girls, my point was that they were no longer employed as Page 3 girls; hence unemployed.  Yes, they had other income streams, but they lost their Page 3 jobs.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			As the discussion was specifically about Page 3 girls, my point was that they were no longer employed as Page 3 girls; hence unemployed.  Yes, they had other income streams, but they lost their Page 3 jobs.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from a few years ago when there was a few models given contracts by the rag, ie, early 80’s Sam Fox aged 16, given a 4 year contract. The latter years the models worked for/or were employed by a modelling agency who sold the rights for an individual picture, it was the agency who had the contract.

They had no job protection, they weren’t on the rags payroll.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Apart from a few years ago when there was a few models given contracts by the rag, ie, early 80’s Sam Fox aged 16, given a 4 year contract. The latter years the models worked for/or were employed by a modelling agency who sold the rights for an individual picture, it was the agency who had the contract.

They had no job protection, they weren’t on the rags payroll.
		
Click to expand...

I remember an interview with one of the girls a few years ago. She wasn't happy about losing some of her income and she also said she never felt exploited. Think from memory it was Linda Lusardi.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2021)

I was never a fan of page 3. It did give some young ladies z list celebrity status, which gave them access to vip areas in night clubs, and the chance to mix it with footballers.
I would guess now they would be social media influencers, providing another important service, giving z list status.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I remember an interview with one of the girls a few years ago. She wasn't happy about losing some of her income and she also said she never felt exploited. Think from memory it was Linda Lusardi.
		
Click to expand...

Probably not her mate as she finished page 3 in 1988 and it wasn’t stopped by the rag until 2015.

Katie Price also stated that when she did page 3 the agency charged £90.00 and after agency fees etc she was handed £30.00 and it was a fallacy that they were well paid.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Probably not her mate as she finished page 3 in 1988 and it wasn’t stopped by the rag until 2015.

Katie Price also stated that when she did page 3 the agency charged £90.00 and after agency fees etc she was handed £30.00 and it was a fallacy that they were well paid.
		
Click to expand...

Probably why a lot of them went into porn 😗


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Probably not her mate as she finished page 3 in 1988 and it wasn’t stopped by the rag until 2015.

Katie Price also stated that when she did page 3 the agency charged £90.00 and after agency fees etc she was handed £30.00 and it was a fallacy that they were well paid.
		
Click to expand...

Either way, it wasn't the models that wanted it stopped.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			As the discussion was specifically about Page 3 girls, my point was that they were no longer employed as Page 3 girls; hence unemployed.  Yes, they had other income streams, but they lost their Page 3 jobs.
		
Click to expand...

For me it is not specifically about the page 3 girls at all - it's about the mindset framed in those boys and men looking at the photographs of half naked young women on page 3 in a national newspaper.  As soon as you make it about the page 3 girls themselves you are missing the whole point that I was making when bringing up page 3 - and that those who campaigned against page 3 girls were making and for which for their troubles they were roundly abused and dismissed as 'kill joy' libbers - just as some these days choose to attack those who are woke.  

When such as Morgan makes clear he is anti-woke he risks diminishing the seriousness of misogyny and racism that those who are woke campaign against- and as such as Morgan have significant platforms that many listen to - the risk is that in the heads of some - and it doesn't need to be many - these hate-crimes are lessened in their seriousness.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2021)

Do we need to ban women from going topless on the beach?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 12, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Do we need to ban women from going topless on the beach?
		
Click to expand...

Sweet god man, don’t give folk ideas 😳😁


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2021)

I’m guessing “woke” is some new buzz word for certain people to latch on 

What does it mean 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I’m guessing “woke” is some new buzz word for certain people to latch on

What does it mean 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

https://amp.theguardian.com/society...how-the-word-woke-was-weaponised-by-the-right


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Probably why a lot of them went into porn 😗
		
Click to expand...

And then on to be a director at West Ham! 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....director-at-west-ham-united-20210112.amp.html

It’s a slippery slope!😂


----------



## Captainron (Mar 12, 2021)

Would be vilified perhaps?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			For me it is not specifically about the page 3 girls at all - it's about the mindset framed in those boys and men looking at the photographs of half naked young women on page 3 in a national newspaper.  As soon as you make it about the page 3 girls themselves you are missing the whole point that I was making when bringing up page 3 - and that those who campaigned against page 3 girls were making and for which for their troubles they were roundly abused and dismissed as 'kill joy' libbers - just as some these days choose to attack those who are woke. 

When such as Morgan makes clear he is anti-woke he risks diminishing the seriousness of misogyny and racism that those who are woke campaign against- and as such as Morgan have significant platforms that many listen to - the risk is that in the heads of some - and it doesn't need to be many - these hate-crimes are lessened in their seriousness.
		
Click to expand...

I did not miss your point, I chose not to comment on it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I did not miss your point, I chose not to comment on it.
		
Click to expand...

...and I commented generally...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 12, 2021)

Page 3 was brilliant. It was always an eye opener to see what Stacey, 24, from Romford had to say about the thoughts of Mao Tse-tung or to hear Michelle, 22, from Hull quoting Rene Descartes.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 12, 2021)

Gents
Given recent developments in the news and the perceived need to change attitudes towards women
I’m surprised to see some sexist comments here.

Think it’s time to stop 🛑


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 12, 2021)

Piers will be back on GB News and more vocal than ever, trust me. It's a done deal. More viewers, more money, he'll be the winner and so will the public.

I personally found his behaviour on GMB pretty shameful on some issues and brilliant on others. 

His comments on Megan Markle were right in parts. She played the victim card with the usual buzz words designed to generate outrage to an American audience. Making accusations without naming anyone is a cowardly move. Regarding her mental health no one will know and Piers was wrong to focus on that. 

But stuff like being a prisoner when she was out in London every week, private jets to the French Riviera or New York having a good time is laughable. Her turnover of private staff in a short space of time is unheard of in history. 

For a couple who hate publicity the interview was a spin doctors dream, no negative questions just a free reign to twist the narrative. How can she talk about family when she's ghosted most of her own  Harry should be ashamed, sat there like a nodding dog grimacing in fake outrage. Never had a proper job in his life, privileged beyond belief and no wonder the British Army never let him anywhere near the front line.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Piers will be back on GB News and more vocal than ever, trust me. It's a done deal. More viewers, more money, he'll be the winner and so will the public.

I personally found his behaviour on GMB pretty shameful on some issues and brilliant on others.

His comments on Megan Markle were right in parts. She played the victim card with the usual buzz words designed to generate outrage to an American audience. Making accusations without naming anyone is a cowardly move. Regarding her mental health no one will know and Piers was wrong to focus on that.

But stuff like being a prisoner when she was out in London every week, private jets to the French Riviera or New York having a good time is laughable. Her turnover of private staff in a short space of time is unheard of in history.

For a couple who hate publicity the interview was a spin doctors dream, no negative questions just a free reign to twist the narrative. How can she talk about family when she's ghosted most of her own  Harry should be ashamed, sat there like a nodding dog grimacing in fake outrage. *Never had a proper job in his life, privileged beyond belief and no wonder the British Army never let him anywhere near the front line.*

Click to expand...

He did end up on the Front line for a short period until the media got hold of it

He also then flew Apaches on the front line support - smack bang in the middle of the trouble

He has done more for injured military than many others and suspect done more for the country than many others


----------



## IainP (Mar 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I’m guessing “woke” is some new buzz word for certain people to latch on

What does it mean 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Thought your internet search skills were legendary 😁😉

Here's one  https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/woke-meaning-origin

Surely post #174 is political 🤷‍♂️


----------



## drdel (Mar 12, 2021)

Ìts worth noting that the lady in question has a husband that is involved with mental health charities and has himself had treatment so would know the route to help.

Her mother was a social worker who specialised in mental health...


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 13, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Piers will be back on GB News and more vocal than ever, trust me. It's a done deal. More viewers, more money, he'll be the winner and so will the public.

I personally found his behaviour on GMB pretty shameful on some issues and brilliant on others.

His comments on Megan Markle were right in parts. She played the victim card with the usual buzz words designed to generate outrage to an American audience. Making accusations without naming anyone is a cowardly move. Regarding her mental health no one will know and Piers was wrong to focus on that.

But stuff like being a prisoner when she was out in London every week, private jets to the French Riviera or New York having a good time is laughable. Her turnover of private staff in a short space of time is unheard of in history.

For a couple who hate publicity the interview was a spin doctors dream, no negative questions just a free reign to twist the narrative. How can she talk about family when she's ghosted most of her own  Harry should be ashamed, sat there like a nodding dog grimacing in fake outrage. Never had a proper job in his life, privileged beyond belief and no wonder the British Army never let him anywhere near the front line.
		
Click to expand...

spot on on megan the Manipulator - although i will not say anything negative about Harry's army time - that is to be aplauded - just a shame how things turned out and he was turned to do irreprable damage to his family and his grandma that they could say nothing bad about - other than everrthing they said!


----------



## Dannyc (Mar 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			? the man isn’t anywhere now beyond a loud voice on Twitter - he has next to zero influence now , no different than anyone loud mouthpiece now
		
Click to expand...

Suppose u could say job done


----------



## RichA (Mar 13, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			spot on on megan the Manipulator - although i will not say anything negative about Harry's army time - that is to be aplauded - just a shame how things turned out and he was turned to do irreprable damage to his family and his grandma that they could say nothing bad about - other than everrthing they said!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not pro or anti-royal, more sort of agnostic. I accept them as a fact of British life that I can't change, like the weather and the BBC. 
I'm fairly certain that they weren't anointed by god though. They are where they are because they come from a long line of rich, ruthless, ambitious, manipulative, political megalomaniacs - almost by definition. 
I wasn't using this forum when the Andrew v Emily Maitlis thing aired. I wonder what comments were made about irreparable damage to the family then. 
I don't know Meghan Markle or Harry, so won't comment on their personalities, but I admire his service and how he has continued to represent the interests of veterans. 
When they married I thought it was a good thing. If ever a gene pool needed a little depth adding to it...


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 13, 2021)

RichA said:



			I'm not pro or anti-royal, more sort of agnostic. I accept them as a fact of British life that I can't change, like the weather and the BBC.
I'm fairly certain that they weren't anointed by god though. They are where they are because they come from a long line of rich, ruthless, ambitious, manipulative, political megalomaniacs - almost by definition.
*I wasn't using this forum when the Andrew v Emily Maitlis thing aired. I wonder what comments were made about irreparable damage to the family then*.
I don't know Meghan Markle or Harry, so won't comment on their personalities, but I admire his service and how he has continued to represent the interests of veterans.
When they married I thought it was a good thing. If ever a gene pool needed a little depth adding to it...
		
Click to expand...

What Andrew has done or not done is on him. And he should be forced to have his say in court on this issue if that is what is needed from the investigation into sicko Weinstein. No comparison to this situation. And no irreparable damage to the royal family from what Andrew did. Megan and Harry have put an incendiary device under the whole institution on nothing more than one-sided staged vague comments that they know the other side will not be able to counter even if the truth is 90% on their side - or they have a completely different take on events, particvularly the race one that may be nothing more than a clummsy out-of-context comment - we will never know. But if their was real racism but a person or persons, they should properly lay out teh facts and then they will have to be taken seriously and washed in public. Either way, the damage is done


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 13, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



*spot on on megan the Manipulator *- although i will not say anything negative about Harry's army time - that is to be aplauded - just a shame how things turned out and *he was turned to do irreprable damage t*o his family and his grandma that they could say nothing bad about - other than everrthing they said!
		
Click to expand...


Funny how you've never met them, yet you have come to the conclusion based on tabloid journalism that it's all her fault, and part of her evil scheme. 

Just as well there are no pictures of her dressed up as a Nazi, imagine what your favourite rags would do with that?


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 13, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			What Andrew has done or not done is on him. And he should be forced to have his say in court on this issue if that is what is needed from the investigation into sicko Weinstein. *No comparison to this situation. And no irreparable damage to the royal family from what Andrew did.*

Click to expand...

Words fail me ...


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 13, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Funny how you've never met them, yet you have come to the conclusion based on tabloid journalism that it's all her fault, and part of her evil scheme.

Just as well there are no pictures of her dressed up as a Nazi, imagine what your favourite rags would do with that?
		
Click to expand...

yawn yawn


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 13, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Words fail me ...
		
Click to expand...

me too!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 13, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			What Andrew has done or not done is on him. And he should be forced to have his say in court on this issue if that is what is needed from the investigation into sicko Weinstein. No comparison to this situation. And no irreparable damage to the royal family from what Andrew did. Megan and Harry have put an incendiary device under the whole institution on nothing more than one-sided staged vague comments that they know the other side will not be able to counter even if the truth is 90% on their side - or they have a completely different take on events, particvularly the race one that may be nothing more than a clummsy out-of-context comment - we will never know. But if their was real racism but a person or persons, they should properly lay out teh facts and then they will have to be taken seriously and washed in public. Either way, the damage is done
		
Click to expand...

You surely cannot be serious if you don't think the allegations surrounding the Duke of York and his car crash of an interview with Maitlis didn't do lasting damage to the reputation of the Royal Family. 

And BTW for future reference it is the Jeffrey Epstein, Ghislaine Maxwell case where prosecutors wish to interview him and nothing to do with the Harvey Weinstein case.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			You surely cannot be serious if you don't think the allegations surrounding the Duke of York and his car crash of an interview with Maitlis didn't do lasting damage to the reputation of the Royal Family.

And BTW for future reference it is the Jeffrey Epstein, Ghislaine Maxwell case where prosecutors wish to interview him and nothing to do with the Harvey Weinstein case.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the correction! And on the former point, Andrew's issues are much more isolated to him. What Harry has done is causing far more damage to the monarchy as a whole than what Andrew did. I am not saying Andrew did not cause harm but just the degree of harm


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Thanks for the correction! And on the former point, Andrew's issues are much more isolated to him. What Harry has done is causing far more damage to the monarchy as a whole than what Andrew did. I am not saying Andrew did not cause harm but just the degree of harm
		
Click to expand...

I think we are getting very close to dangerous levels here 

Andrew was very close friends of someone convicted ( I believe ) of sex with under age girls - Andrew himself has been accused of it and has hidden away refusing to tackle these claims 

And you have Megan and Harry who has had someone question the colour of their baby as well as demean mental health - 

I know which one I would see would cause more damage to the royal family - and I’m pretty sure peadophiles would be near the top of list behind murder


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think we are getting very close to dangerous levels here

Andrew was very close friends of someone convicted ( I believe ) of sex with under age girls - Andrew himself has been accused of it and has hidden away refusing to tackle these claims

And you have Megan and Harry who has had someone question the colour of their baby as well as demean mental health -

I know which one I would see would cause more damage to the royal family - and I’m pretty sure peadophiles would be near the top of list behind murder
		
Click to expand...

What Andrew is accused of is clearly more serious than the vague racist accusations. But Andrew can fall on his sword if any substance is proved and nothing he may have done is anything to do with the rest of his family. What Megan and Harry have done is light a fuse under the whole family and in my opinion will do more damage to the institution than Andrew. We now have talk of commonwealth countries potentially wanting to leave, many people, especially in America believing they are racist etc etc.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			What Andrew is accused of is clearly more serious than the vague racist accusations. But Andrew can fall on his sword if any substance is proved and nothing he may have done is anything to do with the rest of his family. What Megan and Harry have done is light a fuse under the whole family and in my opinion will do more damage to the institution than Andrew. We now have talk of commonwealth countries potentially wanting to leave, many people, especially in America believing they are racist etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

Let’s have a bit of common sense here 

What Harry and Meghan have done is ultimately want to protect themselves away from the media first of all and there have been plenty articles showing proof of how they treated Meghan vastly different to Kate. Every single day for the past 2/3 years the tabloid media have battered Meghan with Morgan at the front with his pitchfork. 

The interview allowed them answer questions that were posed to them - both have them have done nothing wrong - what if everything they have said is true - the chances of it are very high when looking at the history of the royal family. It maybe dramatic a touch but there are plenty that are so far behind the times 

Any talk about countries leaving the commonwealth is just nonsense 

There will always be the people that overreact and again the media smack in the media

Maybe all this is exactly what the Royal Family need - to make them more relevant to modern society and how people interact with each other 

Andrew on the other hand is hiding away - he is being protected , the media are silent

Hiding him away will cause more damage than anything Meghan and Harry have done


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2021)

Russell Brand speaks well on the topic.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2021)

Prince Andrew; he was formally asked 9 months ago to go to America for questioning. Has he gone? What is his take on justice if he doesn't go - and let's not make this a reductive argument about the wife/driver that killed Harry Dunn. Each case should be viewed separately and dealt with, with the same outcomes in mind, i.e. that justice is served.

Has Andrew harmed the "Firm?" Of course he has, and it is naive to suggest otherwise. The Queen could very easily tell Andrew to go to the USA. But would he get a fair hearing in the USA? Sadly, people with money win court cases over there - think OJ Simpson. Even if he is guilty he'd get cleared.

Did Harry and Meghan have questions they had to answer? Er, no. They'd moved on with their lives and were/are building a new life in the USA. If this is about rebuilding the bridges, it sure is a weird way of going about it. If there are systemic issues within the Royal Household, including who said what to whom, why weren't these discussed over the course of the break-up meetings a year ago?

Harry says he wants to continue on with his charity work and various patronages; being a Royal comes with a list of duties and responsibilities. Picking and choosing shouldn't be an option. You're either out or in, or you carry on in some form of patronage that doesn't carry the Firm's badge. Why can't he use his name, if not the Royal Standard, to carry on supporting the causes he believes in (his mother did)?

Was the interview done for a fee? If it was done for free, using the media to get their side of the story out... great, respect. Is the fee going to them or to charity, or is this about earning money? We've heard its about earning money to provide a protection detail. They had a protection detail but chose to leave it behind - picking and choosing again?

Pier Morgan said he doesn't believe a word that comes out of her mouth. That's fine, he's fully entitled to hold that opinion. The problem occurs when he expresses it in public, especially using the platform he did. Loosely, it can be seen as slanderous. The argument around that is harder to nail down but, perversely, if the argument centres around defamation of character he could get a good kicking out of it. What evidence did Morgan show to back up his claim? Equally, who does the burden of proof lie with? If Harry and Meghan took him to court, how could he prove he was telling the truth? Would the Royal Household support him with evidence?

Whatever has gone on between Harry, Meghan and the Royal family, especially the fine detail around who said what to whom when is almost impossible to know without frank and open debate between both parties, and that isn't going to happen. But just how right is Piers Morgan? Maybe he is right, but where's the proof? Maybe he's wrong but where's the proof?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 13, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Prince Andrew; he was formally asked 9 months ago to go to America for questioning. Has he gone? What is his take on justice if he doesn't go - and let's not make this a reductive argument about the wife/driver that killed Harry Dunn. Each case should be viewed separately and dealt with, with the same outcomes in mind, i.e. that justice is served.

Has Andrew harmed the "Firm?" Of course he has, and it is naive to suggest otherwise. The Queen could very easily tell Andrew to go to the USA. But would he get a fair hearing in the USA? Sadly, people with money win court cases over there - think OJ Simpson. Even if he is guilty he'd get cleared.

Did Harry and Meghan have questions they had to answer? Er, no. They'd moved on with their lives and were/are building a new life in the USA. If this is about rebuilding the bridges, it sure is a weird way of going about it. If there are systemic issues within the Royal Household, including who said what to whom, why weren't these discussed over the course of the break-up meetings a year ago?

Harry says he wants to continue on with his charity work and various patronages; being a Royal comes with a list of duties and responsibilities. Picking and choosing shouldn't be an option. You're either out or in, or you carry on in some form of patronage that doesn't carry the Firm's badge. Why can't he use his name, if not the Royal Standard, to carry on supporting the causes he believes in (his mother did)?

Was the interview done for a fee? If it was done for free, using the media to get their side of the story out... great, respect. Is the fee going to them or to charity, or is this about earning money? We've heard its about earning money to provide a protection detail. They had a protection detail but chose to leave it behind - picking and choosing again?

Pier Morgan said he doesn't believe a word that comes out of her mouth. That's fine, he's fully entitled to hold that opinion. The problem occurs when he expresses it in public, especially using the platform he did. Loosely, it can be seen as slanderous. The argument around that is harder to nail down but, perversely, if the argument centres around defamation of character he could get a good kicking out of it. What evidence did Morgan show to back up his claim? Equally, who does the burden of proof lie with? If Harry and Meghan took him to court, how could he prove he was telling the truth? Would the Royal Household support him with evidence?

Whatever has gone on between Harry, Meghan and the Royal family, especially the fine detail around who said what to whom when is almost impossible to know without frank and open debate between both parties, and that isn't going to happen. But just how right is Piers Morgan? Maybe he is right, but where's the proof? Maybe he's wrong but where's the proof?
		
Click to expand...

Oh! what a Circus oh! what a show.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2021)

@Hobbit , with regards to Andrew, surely US authorities could question him here? They ask permission, I think he would have to agree. All done in a UK police station.

If I was him there is no way I'd fly over there to be questioned, it would be an absolute circus. 

Do we know if US authorities have actually made a request to speak to him?


----------



## greenone (Mar 13, 2021)

I'd send him across to the US to be questioned as soon as they send anna sacoolas back here to be questioned.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 13, 2021)

If anyone thinks Prince Andrew has not done lasting damage to the Royal Family the question is  why has he been withdrawn from  all Royal duties and appearances, including Remembrance Day.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



@Hobbit , with regards to Andrew, surely US authorities could question him here? They ask permission, I think he would have to agree. All done in a UK police station.

If I was him there is no way I'd fly over there to be questioned, it would be an absolute circus.

Do we know if US authorities have actually made a request to speak to him?
		
Click to expand...

He was formally asked by the DOJ in June last year. I agree, it could be behind closed doors, either in a Police station here or in the US Embassy if that's required to give the US questioners legitimacy in the UK.

Yes, if it was done as part of an indictment hearing in the US it would be a circus but surely there's enough sense to hold behind the scenes discussions to ensure a fair hearing. But I wonder if he hasn't gone for fear of being arrested and questioned under oath...?


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			If anyone thinks Prince Andrew has not done lasting damage to the Royal Family the question is  why has he been withdrawn from  all Royal duties and appearances, including Remembrance Day.[/QUOT

Because there might be young ladies about?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2021)

greenone said:



			I'd send him across to the US to be questioned as soon as they send anna sacoolas back here to be questioned.
		
Click to expand...

She gave a statement to the Police at the time. There is zero point in questioning her more. She drove, briefly, on the wrong side of the road. She was sober, and not high. It was a mistake. What more is there to question?

Should she face court? That is for the CPS to decide, not me.

Andrew? There is more to come out. Good, or bad. The full story is not known.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			He was formally asked by the DOJ in June last year. I agree, it could be behind closed doors, either in a Police station here or in the US Embassy if that's required to give the US questioners legitimacy in the UK.

Yes, if it was done as part of an indictment hearing in the US it would be a circus but surely there's enough sense to hold behind the scenes discussions to ensure a fair hearing. But I wonder if he hasn't gone for fear of being arrested and questioned under oath...?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure anyone would voluntarily fly to another country to be questioned and possibly implicated in a crime. Once you have left your own country you are in a much weaker position. Interview him over here, if a case develops then talks will get much more interesting about the next steps.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			She gave a statement to the Police at the time. There is zero point in questioning her more. S*he drove, briefly, on the wrong side of the road. She was sober, and not high. It was a mistake. What more is there to question?*

Should she face court? That is for the CPS to decide, not me.

Andrew? There is more to come out. Good, or bad. The full story is not known.
		
Click to expand...

I feel really sorry for her. For sure running away wasn't the wisest choice but she made a genuine mistake, with the briefest loss of concentration and the consequences were horrendous for all concerned. I can't imagine her life has ever been the same since. I feel a bit uncomfortable at the baying for blood - in the name of justice. Not sure what purpose it would serve except some sense of revenge for his parents...or at least his Mum who is the driving force. I truly feel for her but think it's time to let go and grieve.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not sure anyone would voluntarily fly to another country to be questioned and possibly implicated in a crime. Once you have left your own country you are in a much weaker position. Interview him over here, if a case develops then talks will get much more interesting about the next steps.
		
Click to expand...

iirc at the time the Maxwell woman was arrested, the cop in charge said he was ready to fly to the UK to interview Andrew. If he had nothing to hide, he should have taken up that offer.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I feel really sorry for her. For sure running away wasn't the wisest choice but she made a genuine mistake, with the briefest loss of concentration and the consequences were horrendous for all concerned. I can't imagine her life has ever been the same since. I feel a bit uncomfortable at the baying for blood - in the name of justice. Not sure what purpose it would serve except some sense of revenge for his parents...or at least his Mum who is the driving force. I truly feel for her but think it's time to let go and grieve.
		
Click to expand...

She carelessly killed someone and refuses to face the consequences for that. And you feel sorry for her?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			She carelessly killed someone and refuses to face the consequences for that. And you feel sorry for her?
		
Click to expand...

Take a step back and look at the context in regards what Amanda is actually saying


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			iirc at the time the Maxwell woman was arrested, the cop in charge said he was ready to fly to the UK to interview Andrew. If he had nothing to hide, he should have taken up that offer.
		
Click to expand...

This comes back to a point I made to Hobbit. We don't know if a us police officer has requested to interview him over here. You would think that would have been broadcast from the roof tops had the request been made and declined. Interviewing over here seems a logical first step.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 13, 2021)

What would the likely sentence be if she came back to face the music?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			She carelessly killed someone and refuses to face the consequences for that. And you feel sorry for her?
		
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure that is not how it is in reality. Accidents do happen, but I am sure you are aware of this. Yes, a brief moment of not remembering which side of the road to drive on, and an accident happens.

Carelessly killing someone, no, I think that is a bad and wrong assumption.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			She carelessly killed someone and refuses to face the consequences for that. And you feel sorry for her?
		
Click to expand...

Carelessly killed someone...Haven't you ever lost concentration behind the wheel but got away with it? I'm sure we all have and those moments where your heart stops for just a moment and legs turn to jelly. Mistakes happen - genuine mistakes happen. We're only human.


----------



## greenone (Mar 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I feel really sorry for her. For sure running away wasn't the wisest choice but she made a genuine mistake, with the briefest loss of concentration and the consequences were horrendous for all concerned. I can't imagine her life has ever been the same since. I feel a bit uncomfortable at the baying for blood - in the name of justice. Not sure what purpose it would serve except some sense of revenge for his parents...or at least his Mum who is the driving force. I truly feel for her but think it's time to let go and grieve.
		
Click to expand...

It's not baying for blood. It's potentially death by dangerous driving and a prison sentence after going through the justice system, which she shouldn't be allowed to skip because she flew back to America after telling the police she wouldnt


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Carelessly killed someone...Haven't you ever lost concentration behind the wheel but got away with it? I'm sure we all have and those moments where your heart stops for just a moment and legs turn to jelly. Mistakes happen - genuine mistakes happen. We're only human.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with you Amanda I just wonder if this has been evidentially established. If I was the parent I'd want a full a proper and full investigation to have taken place which would I presume involve a proper under oath questioning.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Let’s have a bit of common sense here

What Harry and Meghan have done is ultimately want to *protect themselves away from the media* first of all and there have been plenty articles showing proof of how they treated Meghan vastly different to Kate. Every single day for the past 2/3 years the tabloid media have battered Meghan with Morgan at the front with his pitchfork.

The interview allowed them answer questions that were posed to them - both have them have done nothing wrong - *what if everything they have said is true - the chances of it are very high *when looking at the history of the royal family. It maybe dramatic a touch but there are plenty that are so far behind the times

Any talk about countries leaving the commonwealth is just nonsense

There will always be the people that overreact and again the media smack in the media

Maybe all this is exactly what the Royal Family need - to make them more relevant to modern society and how people interact with each other

Andrew on the other hand is hiding away - he is being protected , the media are silent

Hiding him away will cause more damage than anything Meghan and Harry have done
		
Click to expand...

you have a very different take on the damage Megan and Harry have done to the Royal Family and also about how they were wronged in the UK and their justification for doing this staged attack to me Phil - and anyone who thinks they did not completely set the agenda and all the questions, emotions and answers being meticulously planned is very niaive. I will leave it there rather than repeating myself


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 13, 2021)

This thread has more twists and turns than Lionel Messi


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 13, 2021)

greenone said:



			It's not baying for blood. It's potentially death by dangerous driving and a prison sentence after going through the justice system, which she shouldn't be allowed to skip because she flew back to America after telling the police she wouldnt
		
Click to expand...

Very unlikely to be causing death by dangerous driving. 

Based upon the case this week of the lottery winner in Lincolnshire I would think it more likely that the charge would be around careless rather than dangerous driving.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I don't disagree with you Amanda I just wonder if this has been evidentially established. If I was the parent I'd want a full a proper and full investigation to have taken place which would I presume involve a proper under oath questioning.
		
Click to expand...

My undestanding is she called the police and the base. She waited at the scene until told by the police she could leave and went to the station for questioning. I'm not sure what else could come out of a trial either but don't think it will answer any of the "why" his parents understandably have. She shouldn't have run but not sure it would have been as bad as she clearly feared had she stayed.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 13, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			you have a very different take on the damage Megan and Harry have done to the Royal Family and also about how they were wronged in the UK and their justification for doing this staged attack to me Phil - and anyone who thinks they did not completely set the agenda and all the questions, emotions and answers being meticulously planned is very niaive. I will leave it there rather than repeating myself
		
Click to expand...

This has lost the plot.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Carelessly killed someone...Haven't you ever lost concentration behind the wheel but got away with it? I'm sure we all have and those moments where your heart stops for just a moment and legs turn to jelly. Mistakes happen - genuine mistakes happen. We're only human.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve never killed anyone, no.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Carelessly killed someone...Haven't you ever lost concentration behind the wheel but got away with it? I'm sure we all have and those moments where your heart stops for just a moment and legs turn to jelly. Mistakes happen - genuine mistakes happen. We're only human.
		
Click to expand...

Death by careless driving, or death by dangerous driving? In 99.99% of cases no one sets out with the intention of having an accident, hence the different offences and various sentencing guidelines. An offence has occurred. Should it be brushed under the carpet because of the time lapsed since the accident?

Lets not forget she left the country to avoid (potential) prosecution. That is a calculated act.

In terms of sentencing, it starts from a low level community order and loss of driving licence for 2 years, up to a custodial sentence. All of that is for the courts to decide.


----------



## greenone (Mar 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Very unlikely to be causing death by dangerous driving.

Based upon the case this week of the lottery winner in Lincolnshire I would think it more likely that the charge would be around careless rather than dangerous driving.
		
Click to expand...

True but that's more due to how deaths of vunerable road users are seen by the law.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 13, 2021)

Ummm the thread is about pierced organ
blooming auto correct 🙄


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I’ve never killed anyone, no.
		
Click to expand...

My heart sinks when I see you've replied to something I've posted. You must be being deliberately obtuse - I'll give you something though, you're consistent.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			My heart sinks when I see you've replied to something I've posted. You must be being deliberately obtuse - I'll give you something though, you're consistent.
		
Click to expand...

It’s obtuse to believe someone should stand trial when they’ve killed someone? That’s a staggering assertion.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 13, 2021)

Piers Morgan has played an absolute blinder here. 

His anti-Ginge and Whinge rants, followed by his 'impromptu' flounce after a 'row' with a fella who tells us the weather every now and again for a few minutes in the morning has got his book to No1 in the Amazon chart........and a lovely big contract at GBNews when that launches! 😉 

Meanwhile GMB will be toast within a year, and ITV will be yet again rebranding their morning 'light entertainment' programme.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:








Russell Brand speaks well on the topic.
		
Click to expand...

so do Sky Australia


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 14, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			so do Sky Australia







Click to expand...

Well I’m not shocked that you’ve chosen someone of her political leanings and someone who is an ex-banker as your voice of reason on this matter, I guess I can’t complain considering I picked a decent human being as my voice.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Well I’m not shocked that you’ve chosen someone of her political leanings and someone who is an ex-banker as your voice of reason on this matter, I guess I can’t complain considering I picked a decent human being as my voice.
		
Click to expand...

you clearly picked someone who represented your views on the topic and i did the same. I guess it is clear you see Bankers (as i am) as being in the bad camp of society and obviously support a potty-mouthed controversial comedian as upholding the best of values


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 14, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			you clearly picked someone who represented your views on the topic and i did the same. I guess it is clear you see Bankers (as i am) as being in the bad camp of society and obviously support a potty-mouthed controversial comedian as upholding the best of values
		
Click to expand...

Like with anything, I wouldn’t want to class all of a particular profession as being a bad egg but her previous profession combined with her outlook on life is telling. 

Russell Brand is far from a hero of mine and I find a lot of his past reprehensible but he speaks well and on a very level manner on this topic. I don’t know if you bothered watching it all but it’s not a full on anti-monarchy tirade; it’s more about the allocation of power.


----------



## drdel (Mar 14, 2021)

Russell Brand being quoted in a thread about P Morgan!!!

We really have reached the bottom of the barrel of intellectual debate.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 14, 2021)

drdel said:



			Russell Brand being quoted in a thread about P Morgan!!!

We really have reached the bottom of the barrel of intellectual debate.
		
Click to expand...

Why don’t you listen to it?


----------



## drdel (Mar 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Why don’t you listen to it?
		
Click to expand...

Intellectual nobodies, anyway I'm watching paint dry...


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 14, 2021)

drdel said:



			Intellectual nobodies, anyway I'm watching paint dry...
		
Click to expand...

So basically you won’t challenge your established views? Fair enough but it lends your views less weight.


----------

